# Carvewright Probing Tool Issues



## schruby (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
I am new to the forum and to using the Carvewright machine. I purchased the machine used from a friend and he gave me all of the bits and a probing bit for a great price. I was just wondering if anyone else has got an error saying "Please load the probing bit" or something to that effect and when I do it will not recognize the bit. I have tried cleaning the contacts inside the bit and restarting the machine but no luck. Any ideas? Thanks for the Help!


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

Schruby.. I don't have a Carvewright, but I have been reading up on them in hopes of getting one some day.

Just about any question you may have can be answered on the Carvewright forum. I can't post links here yet, but all you have to do is Google "Carverwright Forum", and you will find it.

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## schruby (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Jim,

I have been searching everywhere and still no answers. I will look for that forum though!


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

schruby said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I am new to the forum and to using the Carvewright machine. I purchased the machine used from a friend and he gave me all of the bits and a probing bit for a great price. I was just wondering if anyone else has got an error saying "Please load the probing bit" or something to that effect and when I do it will not recognize the bit. I have tried cleaning the contacts inside the bit and restarting the machine but no luck. Any ideas? Thanks for the Help!


Fellow CarveWright user here so maybe I can help you out. 

Depending on what machine version you have and where the scanning probe plugs into you will need to go into the user options from the key board and tell the machine where you have the probe plugged into. It is either "cover" or " Z truck". The old A version, CompuCarve, the probe was set up to plug into the plug on the Z truck. With late A version and from B on, the probe plugs into a connection on the upper key board side. You will need a plug adapter to go from the plug on the probe to the plug on the frame. 

I have not gotten my 10 posts done yet so can not give you any links, but if you go to the main carvewright site, support tab, all of the procedures and maintenance documents are posted there. Also in the "learn" tab there are tutorials for the scanning probe..tips and tricks newsletter section also has a couple on the scanning probe..


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

If it is the first thing you see, there is a code that needs to be entered but not being a HW tech, I can't remember what it is. It's not a contacts issue. May be in Troubleshooting Guide under Support > Maintenance at the CW website. Call customer service 713-473-6572.


----------

